# Oct 15th HOCARS Slot Car Show Long Island, NY



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

October 15, 2006 at the Huntington Hilton Hotel - 598 Broadhollow Rd - Melville, NY 11747

This is Bob Beer's show and is well advertised and promoted. 

Show Times: 10:00 AM - 2:00 PM
Admission is $5.00

The July show was my first trip to NY area and I was very happy with the foot traffic and the amount of vendors/merchandise that was there. 

If you live in the PA, MD, NJ, NY, LI, WV, DC or even OH areas, please note that this show is well worth the dirve.....I am driving 12 hours to go!


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm pretty sure I'll be at this show.....it's about 15 mintures from my girlfriend's parents' house. Who else will be there?


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

i'll probably be going.


----------

